
Ask HN: Where do Chinese property investor hang out online? - deftnerd
I always hear that one of the problems with the housing market in the US, Canada, the UK and other places is that a lot of &quot;foreign investors&quot; are scooping up the properties.
Apparently it&#x27;s to diversify their portfolio in ways that protects their worth from their national currency price fluctuations.<p>Is there an online community where some of these property investors might hang out? I want to see if I can convince someone to rent to me in exchange for Bitcoin or shares in my startup or something equally unconventional.
======
deftnerd
I cross posted this to /r/china to get some input from a different community
and this comment was made. Thought I would replicate it here in case anyone
else finds it interesting

\--------

From /u/ThomSEN1

Honestly the ones that are buying overseas are probably unwilling to be openly
discussing it online. They aren't hedging against exchange as much as they are
hedging against having to stay in China in the long run, or simply getting
freehold land somewhere in the world or getting some of their net worth out of
the country.

The foreigners that have networks to tap into these sorts of guys will be
employees of real estate companies. The one thing you may look to do is visit
display suites in first tier cities for upcoming developments. In Australia,
companies like Mirvac, Sunland etc all set up sales displays SH/BJ/GZ etc to
sell apartments off the plan, you might be able to make a connection by chance
at one of those sort of events.

They won't be looking for bitcoin but they will likely be interested in owning
some of your company, as that means they can get their name on a shareholders
register somewhere overseas and as such they might be able to move money out
through that. In some cases they won't even care what the company does, as
long as its registered offshore. Building high net-worth connections in china
is hard, (but fun, if you like long meals and 8 hour baiju/cigarette binges!).
Nepotism is the name of the game unfortunately.

If you're looking for investment in the tech sector, focus on SZ/HK. Most of
the money is moving to the west via the HK financial sector, and Shenzhen is
clearly the tech hub so people may be more willing to adopt bitcoin or similar
concepts.

Get personal business cards if you don't have them already, be prepared to
hand them to everyone. You might get lucky with a mission like this but it'll
be hard if you don't have some connections already unfortunately.

Link:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/China/comments/4ohish/where_do_prop...](https://www.reddit.com/r/China/comments/4ohish/where_do_property_investors_in_china_hang_out/)

------
baybal2
But better fly to Shenzhen and go network around during property sale evenents

------
baybal2
www.vansky.com =D

~~~
deftnerd
This is fascinating! From what I can understand with my poor chinese, This is
a news portal and forum just for Chinese expats in Vancouver or Chinese
citizens who have an interest in Vancouver.

It's such a niche topic and community, but the forum has half a million posts
and a peak of 4000 people online at the same time. That makes me think that
there has to be over 100,000 registered users.

I need to consider the Chinese market more for niche sites. With so many
billions of people, a "niche" site could be amazingly popular.

